# lining thickness worries



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I am currently thinking about the whole DE procedure and just wondering if they will do anything to increase the lining of the womb as my previous 2 failed iVF cycles my womb lining was very thin and didn't thicken at all.  Also what happens if you don't get regular AF do you have to start taking something before to start your cycles again.  thanks

Becks


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Hi Becks

One of my problems was poor blood flow to my lining, even though my lining looked okay on scan it wasn't developing properly.  Anyway, the treatment for this was viagra, which worked by increasing the blood flow, allowing the lining to develop properly.

I had my treatment with Dr George at CARE ottingham.

Wishing all the best.

Dawn


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Becks,
Im just in the 2ww of my 1st DE cycle. I was given estrogen patches to thicken my womb lining prior to ET. Im not sure about whether they will try to bring on your AF. I hadnt had AF for nearly 5 mths (due to a 3mth temp menopause from decapeptyl which seemed to take a while to leave my body!).

After using the estrogen patches I ended up with 11mm thick womb lining..same as I had at ET stage after stimming when doing IVF using my own eggs


Shelly


----------



## Cyprusivf (Oct 8, 2008)

Viagra and baby aspirin are excellent for blood supply to the endometrium we have had excellent results with both.


----------



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

hi, i had my decap injection last thursday and am waiting for AF, it's been suggested on another site similar to FF in the complementary section that a diet higher in good quality protein will help to increase the endo thickness along with a couple of brazil nuts daily, somebody even mentioned fresh pineapple & co enzyme 10. 
best wishes em x


----------

